
Work/Life balance is bullshit - chmars
https://medium.com/desk-of-van-schneider/work-life-balance-is-bullshit-f51bf8b3767#.oeqbsms2a
======
mpbm
Meh...it seems disingenuous (or something) to strongly imply that the people
who mistakenly think they need to balance their work and their life just
aren't trying hard enough to enjoy their work.

Maybe the author is implicitly assuming that he's only addressing work/life
balance among similarly well situated peers. Even then, it seems like most
people can be employed in a way that fulfills them because they're fulfilled
by being with friends and family. It's easy for someone fulfilled by creating
valuable software to enjoy their work, but for someone who just wants to raise
good kids to have to go deal with some idiot's calendar all day must be tough.

The author's title is literally "director of fun and product design." Also,
his example of how one garbage man he talked to loved being a garbage man
isn't much of a rebuttal because both of them get a lot of control over their
workday, which is a strong predictor of satisfaction at work.

I dunno. Just seems like someone who got lucky blaming everyone else for not
being as good a person as him.

